# Chicago Hobby Show report



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Did a little walking around the CHS today and was able to snap a few shots of AW stuff. We have a couple of pictures of a new chassis, a number of shots of new mold work and lastly a limited edition Nomad that was being given out at the show (thanks Tom!).

I am going back Friday for a couple of hours. if there is something you would like to see pictures of, let me know and I'll see if I can get them.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a few pics of Ninco Digital setup and some standard parts. Interesting was the "track in a case" concept.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Nomad?*

I didn't see any (complete) Nomads, Hank......but I see that nice chrome '55 Chevy. Is that what you meant? Hopefully any leftovers make it to the AW members' section.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Hank,

I appreciate you posting the pictures. Any info on the Auto World race sets? Also, please take some pictures of any new AW releases that are coming out in the next few months.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Aw shucks... it isn't a Nomad after all  Thought for sure it was a wagon but I'll settle for the a straight '55. Let me get back with them and see what the new releases are. They did have a track on display, I'll get more info on that.


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: Looks like the super III is Deane's chassis after all! At least it looks like it! Way to go Montoya!


R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*chrome*



hankster said:


> Did a little walking around the CHS today and was able to snap a few shots of AW stuff. We have a couple of pictures of a new chassis, a number of shots of new mold work and lastly a limited edition Nomad that was being given out at the show (thanks Tom!).
> 
> I am going back Friday for a couple of hours. if there is something you would like to see pictures of, let me know and I'll see if I can get them.



would you buy me 1


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hankster said:


> I am going back Friday for a couple of hours.


Very cool, don't know what to make of the holes in the Super III top though!

Could you get pictures of the new Tyco (sic) and Tomy cars please?


dw


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Dean-

Aren't the holes on top for the set screw adjustment for traction magnet height? Isn't this your design?
Jim


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Dean-
> 
> Aren't the holes on top for the set screw adjustment for traction magnet height? Isn't this your design?
> Jim


Could be, but then it could be something else. Obviously I can't say too much, but it would be in line (excuse the pun) with what I was hoping for. Having said that I'm not going to get carried away until I next speak properly to Mr Lowe.

Meantime, I don't know the SMT (the chassis rumoured to be the basis for the Super III) well enough to see how similar, or not, the two designs are. The brush set up looks the same though.

And do I see holes at the front for a second wheelbase? Did the SMT have that?


dw


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

C'mon Deane, 

This is your concept - we know it. Obviously you are probably under a gag order until an official statement from AW. Hopefully the pics that Tom is saying he will put on the site will finally pull the covers off of this new chassis. Its not a carbon copy of yours, no can motor, but the arm and brushes do lend themselves to a super-magnatraction throwback. Its probably cheaper to make this way, and more fitting of the "super" lineage as being innovative and for "racing" - even the motor magnets look a little hopped up. The brushes are obviously high end brushes that also lend themselves to using shunt wires etc. If anything it looks like a SG+ schassis with a Decosmo style bulkhead for traditional brush tubes which I like. It seems to use a Tyco/patriot style ski shoe. There are more than one wheelbase option, which I like as well. I am not sure the adjustable magnet clamping plate is optimal - it looks too tall to properly allow bodies to fit low, but just looking at the chassis is deceiving. I will wait to see it mounted with bodies. So perhaps its not everything you envisioned in your design when you approached Tom, but clearly the only real innovative idea you had was the adjustable traction magnets - which are clearly there - the whole rear of the chassis looks like your prototypes.

I also am going to guess that the chassis will have an additional body clip style - one that will be for Tyco type bodies. This chassis seems to work well with his repoped Tyco funny cars. If you look at the body shots, the funny cars still retain the tyco mounts.

Let the speculation begin...

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sped said:


> C'mon Deane,
> 
> This is your concept - we know it.


Hi Richard,
Good to see you posting here, you should lurk less and post more! I know from our emails that you are an interesting and knowledable guy, plus of course you make the wonderful SCI bodies.

As for the Super III, I'm not being obtuse at all. The first I knew of the image was when I saw an email from you the morning. The chassis _appears _to have *room *for ATMs but that does not make it fact, having waited 12 years to see the concept in production I'm not about to let my feet get off the ground just yet.

I speak to TL infrequently, he is pretty busy and so contact is brief and to the point. Lets all wait and see.

I assume that other pictures will emerge, in which case - come on people, turn that chassis over!!


dw


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm getting ready to head back to the show. I'll get more pics of the chassis. I do believe Tom said there are 4 holes for the adj. wheelbase but I'll confirm that today. Pics to be posted later tonight.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hankster said:


> I'm getting ready to head back to the show. I'll get more pics of the chassis. I do believe Tom said there are 4 holes for the adj. wheelbase but I'll confirm that today. Pics to be posted later tonight.


I hear there is new stuff from HotWheels and Tomy/Racemasters. can you get pictures of those please?


dw


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah, 

I am king of lurking. Not just here, but all slot boards. I figure if I spend that much time online I may as well put my 2 cents in.

I hope that Tom is not screwing you by using your idea anyway. Without a patent, or any special legal agreement with Tom, he could have looked at your chassis and just decided - Looks nice, I think we can do that - no need to pay you for the idea. 

Lets hope that this is not the case. 

As for the 4 wheelbase holes - see what you can dig up hankster.

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sped said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I am king of lurking. Not just here, but all slot boards. I figure if I spend that much time online I may as well put my 2 cents in.
> 
> ...


Tom seems a straight-up kinda guy, but we will see how things pan out. End of the day, I'm not going to make a fortune for one idea (good though it may be) on a toy car. And, one to boot, that I was not able to bring to market on my own....

dw


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sped said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I am king of lurking. Not just here, but all slot boards. I figure if I spend that much time online I may as well put my 2 cents in.


So post some pictures of what SCI has cooking!!


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, 

I can, but sometimes hesitate to do so, as it then puts too much pressure on us. It is a hobby for us, and when it gets too intense it can seem like "work". :freak: What fun is there in that? I take great pride in trying to turn around product and orders as quickly as I can. When I dangle a "work in process" on our site we get a slew of requests for pre-orders. This is something that I do not want to get into, especially with money being exchanged. What I tell everyone is to sign up for our email list and when the product is ready it will be annouced via the list.

With that said, I can start to drop some previews of the items close to completion. Somethings however are too deep into an R&D phase that I may determine that they are not going to work, so I don't want to put those out there as I don't want to disappoint. But there are MANY irons in the fire. So many that I am needing to structure what we need to work on, so we do not get sucked into too much of the business, rather than the ejoyment of the hobby. So far I can say that I have 3 all new computer designed CAD models, ready to be made into rapid prototypes. These will in turn be ready for the winter. :thumbsup: 

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I wish Tom would make the real Super III and call the new one Super Magnatraction III

Here is what the original Super III looked like 










Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I knew there was a Super II (Expensive car, 2.5 times the cost of other designs, flawed and soon superceded by inlines) but I did not know there was a Super III !


dw


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sped said:


> Well,
> 
> I can, but sometimes hesitate to do so, as it then puts too much pressure on us. It is a hobby for us, and when it gets too intense it can seem like "work". :freak: What fun is there in that? I take great pride in trying to turn around product and orders as quickly as I can. When I dangle a "work in process" on our site we get a slew of requests for pre-orders. This is something that I do not want to get into, especially with money being exchanged. What I tell everyone is to sign up for our email list and when the product is ready it will be annouced via the list.
> 
> ...


 
So I need to keep stumm about our mutual project a little longer, huh?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hankster said:


> I'm getting ready to head back to the show. I'll get more pics of the chassis. I do believe Tom said there are 4 holes for the adj. wheelbase but I'll confirm that today. Pics to be posted later tonight.


Thanks man. That looks a hell of a show, I guess more up our alley than your national toy fair?

I see AW is Booth 1906 and Racemasters (Tomy) in the same column in 1922. Sure would like to see their new Indycars! I was suprised Hot wheels do not have a bigger area, not sure it that makes finding their slot cars easier or harder!!


dw


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

The real AFX super III was never produced. They were production prototypes only. It was never sold. However the special parts that made up the Super III did make it into limited circulation. I believe that Dragjet had some at one point. From an AW perspective it should be an easy means to repop the original AFX super III - that way we can have a fast pancake chassis without magnets - something of a resurrected trend in the hobby now. The adapter part is also nice to allow the use of the lexan bodies - something I also think we may see more of.

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> So I need to keep stumm about our mutual project a little longer, huh?


Yep,  at least until I have some finished pics to show. I am almost there and will post pics in short order.

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

sped said:


> Well,
> 
> I can, but sometimes hesitate to do so, as it then puts too much pressure on us. It is a hobby for us, and when it gets too intense it can seem like "work". :freak: What fun is there in that?


Been there done that and left the Hobby for awhile. Keep it fun. we all can wait  Oh! will you be selling the wire wheels you had on the Round Up Charity Cars?

Roger Corrie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> I knew there was a Super II (Expensive car, 2.5 times the cost of other designs, flawed and soon superceded by inlines) but I did not know there was a Super III !
> 
> 
> dw


That's because there wasn't.....but folks (No I'm NOT picking on Roger Corrie) like to call the chassis (pictured above) a super 3 but to my knowledge, Aurora didn't call it this.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a couple of better pics of the chassis. Yes, there are 4 holes for wheelbase adjustment. The clip is designed for AW bodies and Tom said he doesn't know if other bodies would fit.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a few pics of the track and controllers and box art. Tom hoped they would be available within 90 days.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sorry, I didn't get a chance to see anything new from anyone else.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A few body pics. Notice that these are in plastic and the molds have been done so these should be part of the next releases.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A few more body pics


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First Lap with translucent red body and chassis


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

More First Lap


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hankster said:


> Here are a couple of better pics of the chassis. Yes, there are 4 holes for wheelbase adjustment. The clip is designed for AW bodies and Tom said he doesn't know if other bodies would fit.


I'm no expert, but everything on the chassis looks unique. OK, so the concepts are all lifted from other designs but not in the same way that, for example, an XT is an MT Clone.

And those traction magnets are neos...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

hankster said:


> A few more body pics


Is that first and last one a 1972 Torino?


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Looks like its Starsky's and Hutch's car - not the police light.......

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I'm no expert, but everything on the chassis looks unique. OK, so the concepts are all lifted from other designs but not in the same way that, for example, an XT is an MT Clone.
> 
> And those traction magnets are neos...


The Neos also seem to have some sort of grease so they can be adjusted up and down. The car looks pretty rough - its molded, as I can see the lifter pin marks on the top side by the axle. I hope this is a prototype tooling.

Hankser:

How tall is this chassis compared to an SG+/G3, and do you have any idea on the wheelbase settings?

R.Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool looking chassis! The big question is, will the new chassis/cars be able to be made and priced similar to current models? If they break the $20 mark, I don't see them having anywhere near the impact on the market that the Thunderjets and X-Tractions do. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like a lot of Wizzard parts will fit it,motor mags/traction mags/arms/brush barrels/etc.,even the fancy bushing clip looks like a Wizzard part,should make Bob happy :wave: .
Ceramic motor mags and neo tractions,jeez i wonder how that'll work,and what class does it fit in
I'm not seeing much orginal here except for Deans adjustable mag idea,outta curiousity can your idea be adapted into a Wizzard chassis


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Been there done that and left the Hobby for awhile. Keep it fun. we all can wait  Oh! will you be selling the wire wheels you had on the Round Up Charity Cars?
> 
> Roger Corrie


Roger, 

I figured you were at the "gear up" race and saw those cars I made. They were not actually wire wheels, but halibrand style wheels appropriate for the cobras I dontated. Its funny that you ask about them, as I am in the middle of trying to source some turned hub parts for them in order for me to produce them to the standards I want. I have a ton of HO size resin inserts ready for these, but a true and round hub and rim are important for me, as I want these to be raceable - not just for show. I won't hijack this thread, so I'll post a new thread in the "modeling and customizing" forum soon.

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Love the Torino and the T/A, and the H2 doesn't bother me any either...

And I'm digging that Roadrunner/Satellite looking thing on the previous page... is that a street version as opposed to the old AFX Roadrunner stock car? Is it for Tjet or Xtraction? I'm hoping Tjet, since the Xtractions already have the knockoff of the old AFX car...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Hank.

I'm now hoping we will see commercials for those sets.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The body height on that McLaren is just God-awful.

I'm digging the rest, though, particularly the Roadrunner and Torino.

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Ceramic motor mags and neo tractions,jeez i wonder how that'll work


Ceramic mags and neo tractions are used in a lot of chassis (MR1, SRT, Artin) and work just fine.



Hornet said:


> I'm not seeing much orginal here except for Deans adjustable mag idea,outta curiousity can your idea be adapted into a Wizzard chassis


I see ZERO evidence the Super III has adjustable magnets but, to answer your question, I'm sure Wizzard could do something similar given how quickly he was able to see the G-Jet and then get the ThunderStorm to market....


dw


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Neos are not adjustable. I didn't take any measurements so I can't comment on that. Here are a few more pics of prototype bodies.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And a few more


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That's all I have.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hankster said:


> That's all I have.


Many, many thanks.


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Hankster, 

Too bad the Neos are not adjustable. Now the more I look at it, its a total Patriot copy - just for hardbodies with more wheelbase adjustment. I am not sure its its a worthy Super III - perhaps if it did have the adjustable magnets it would be.....

More info will definitely be needed - jury is still out for me. It would be nice to see a body on this chassis.

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Trucks!!
Good. Now I can replace the Afx road tractor I have that my son broke... lol
And I see truck races coming soon!


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Hank,

Thanks again for posting all the pictures. If you go back today, would really like to see some pictures of the TOMY/ AFX booth and a few shots from a distance of the Auto World booth.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

BRS Hobbies said:


> Hank,
> 
> Thanks again for posting all the pictures. If you go back today, would really like to see some pictures of the TOMY/ AFX booth and a few shots from a distance of the Auto World booth.
> 
> ...


and the Hotwheels Indycars!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What's the purpose of the holes in the magnet clip for,and what's the stuff on the traction mags.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> what's the stuff on the traction mags.


Glue?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Trucks!!
> Good. Now I can replace the Afx road tractor I have that my son broke... lol
> And I see truck races coming soon!


 
For your son (and everyone elses sake), let's see if QC catches the exhaust pipes and puts them on correctly....





Cheers..


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anybody actually had one in their hands,lots of heresay.Just what class does Tom think this'll fit in,with Neo tractions
Are you sure that's glue Dean,probably is,or is it grease,but if it's glue it's gotta be the ugliest glue job i ever seen,and those holes in the magnet clip intrigue me,could they be hiding a jack screw of some sort.
Seeing's as how it looks like an old P1 or P2,why didn't he make the guide pin adjustable,or did he just buy some of Bob's old stock and rework it a little.
"Or" was this car built to copy another one of Gary's ideas,the "SRT".


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Has anybody actually had one in their hands,lots of heresay.Just what class does Tom think this'll fit in,with Neo tractions


There are many designs with neo traction magnets, in fact I cannot remember when the last in-line 'toy' chassis without them was released. I guess the Tomy SG+ or LifeLike M?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

all these bodies look fantastic! Tom ,you have done a great job.i will agree with others though,,those bodies have got to sit lower though,the 4x4 looks great on the bronco, but the others dont look quite right. sitting that high :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

El Caminos! Semis! That old Chevy panel truck!! oh man...

i need to get a second job...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> El Caminos! Semis! That old Chevy panel truck!! oh man...
> 
> i need to get a second job...
> 
> --rick


You and me both... :lol: 

Scott


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> and the Hotwheels Indycars!


 I didn't hear anything about new Indy car from HW.
Do you have more info ?

Thanks.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tycobel said:


> I didn't hear anything about new Indy car from HW.
> Do you have more info ?
> 
> Thanks.


I got that wrong, sorry. It was Racemasters (Tomy).


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Neos magnets?*

Cool looking chassis. Anything different in HO is a plus. :thumbsup: 

Guys-
I don't think you want Neodymium magnets on cars with stock motors and tires. Those silver plated magnets are most likely cobalt and even those may be too strong for stock armatures. And as far as the adjustable issue; adjustable neo magnets would probably be a waste of time as you need to run much harder tires to use neo magnets correctly, which affects the whole COG of the chassis, negating the use of the adjustable magnet. And the arm needs to be upgraded also. Then the whole scenario changes with electrical systems, controller resistors, power supplies and so on the list goes.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hankster,
Thanks for the 411, that panel wagon body looks sharp! TL if you're reading this, any chance of releasing some of these bodies unfinished in pit kits? I really don't need any more chassis and the unfinished bodies would be blank canvases just screamin for the attention of some of our resident artisans!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I see AW is Booth 1906 and Racemasters (Tomy) in the same column in 1922. Sure would like to see their new Indycars!
> 
> dw


Does anyone know if the Tomy IndyCars are on the SRT or SG+ chassis? 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Slott V said:


> Cool looking chassis. Anything different in HO is a plus. :thumbsup:
> 
> Guys-
> I don't think you want Neodymium magnets on cars with stock motors and tires.


I run that exact combo with slip-on tyres and it is huge fun. Mind you, I did win the National championship for that class in '04 and '05 so I would say that!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hank,
Thanks for the pix! Some nice ones on the way. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

That looked like an ultra-fun event to go to. Wish I could've gone. Anyway, Tom....Are there any of those chrome 55 Chevies left over from the show? Would like to buy one.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I would like one to. just one please fcb


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Add me to the list of those wanting the Expo car. Were average people allowed to attend or did you have to be a dealer to get in?


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Thursday and Friday were for dealers only. Saturday and Sunday was open to the public.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My understanding is that some Expo cars will be left and there will be "some" system in place to get them to the general public. I don't think that even Tom has decided how to exactly do it so just keep an eye out for any announcements.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hank,

Thanks for doing all this for us slot guys. I for one greatly appreciate it. 


Coach


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Hank,
> 
> Thanks for doing all this for us slot guys. I for one greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> I would like one to. just one please fcb


Ditto, what he said. This would go nice sitting next to the 3 lightning Fest Slotcars I have.

Dave


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

the trucks are comeing the trucks are comeing lol


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i'd like one of them chrome 55 chevies if their are any left over.i'd buy one if they're offered for sale


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*where else? ebay*



mopar78 said:


> i'd like one of them chrome 55 chevies if their are any left over.i'd buy one if they're offered for sale


they are on ebay...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

okracer said:


> the trucks are comeing the trucks are comeing lol


wasn't there a Stephen King movie like that? Maximum Overdrive, I think? With the semi with the green face on the front...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_Overdrive

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Any Updates......*

On any leftover chrome 55 Chevies from the Show? I sure I'm not the only person wondering about them.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

dlw said:


> On any leftover chrome 55 Chevies from the Show? I sure I'm not the only person wondering about them.


what he said


----------

